# Solved: What are escdomains???



## johnslifeofagony

What is this area of the registry for, 

hkey_users\default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\zonemaps\escdomains 

My spyware program found 252 "Zlob" infections in this area and I would like to know what this area of the registry is for. I know it stands for Enhanced Security, but what do they do and what are they for. Please be as detailed as possible, Microsoft only had one sentence to say about them. 
I also have many of the same websites listed in my host files that are in escdomains, is this normal?
I did Google many different variations of escdomains and Enhanced Security Domains, no help.
Thanks...


----------



## lotuseclat79

Google: Enhanced security domains +Windows Vista
then read all about it.

-- Tom


----------



## johnslifeofagony

I tried that before. I just Googled "Enhanced security domains +Windows Vista" (with out quotes) and got nothing helpful. Just a bunch of resulst relating to smart cards. Microsoft also had nothing.
Thanks anyway...


----------



## lunarlander

If you haven't modified it yourself, your hosts file should have only 1 entry for 127.0.0.1 localhost


----------



## johnslifeofagony

I use spywarebot search & destroy. I think it might have added to my host files. I think the porpose of this is to keep from going to harmful web sites, they redirect my pc bact to itself. I think. But my major concern are those entries in the registry in the "ESCDOMAINS" and I don't know what they are. They are all harmful web sites, and I don't know how they got there and what porpose they serve.


----------



## lunarlander

Here, found this MS page that explains escdomains, and ZoneMap in general:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/182569

Apparenlty escdomains works only on MS Server 2003. On my Vista machine, I don't have the key you listed.


----------



## johnslifeofagony

Thanks, but, I saw this page from microsoft and didn;t get much from it. I too have a Vista machine I don't know why I have them and you don't. I still have not found anything, or anyone, that goes into detail about escdomains. Hopefully I will soon. I also don't understand why I have so many host files.


----------

